# Help with weight training?



## Rabbit (Mar 17, 2010)

I'd really like to lose weight and gain muscle before starting class in June. I know it's only a few months away, but I'm willing to be reasonable and work hard to at least start on the path of getting in shape. 

Does anyone have any ideas what I can do with the weights I have. I've been trying to do weight training but I never feel it the next day so I must be doing something wrong. 

I have a set of 3 lbs and 8 lb weights and two of the.. I think they are called medicine balls.. one is 5 lbs and the other 8 lbs. 

I can't use the 8lbs for everything, but I can use them moderately well. The 3lb weights are a bit too light, but still good for repetition. 

Does anyone think walking is good enough exercise to lose excess weight?

I'm 232 lbs and a female and I don't want to have my unattractiveness hold me back from getting a job at the end of my class (by way of self-esteem and self-consciousness). I KNOW looks aren't everything, but when you're an overweight person people do treat you differently and I'd mostly just like to get healthy so I can do the job to the best of my ability. I don't want to run out of breath or strength during a shift, I want to be an equal contributor with my partner. 

I also have really horrible coordination so when it comes to weight training I need to do something simple or I'll get all tangled up. I also do both sides at the same time unless it's impossible. Any advice?

Has anyone used a program and it really worked for them? I'm not looking for 'easy', just simple, if you understand what I mean.

So sorry if this is a redundant post.


----------



## el Murpharino (Mar 17, 2010)

You can do alot of bodyweight exercises that will help you out without the expense of weights.  You can do situps, pushups, run, bodyweight squats, squats with your medicine balls, pushups with the medicine balls (put your hands on the ball and do pushups), situps with the medicine ball, etc..  Your own imagination is your limit, however if you're starting to workout after a long layoff, take it easy the first few weeks.  Walking will be good for now to get the muscles used to moving for extended periods of time.  

Also, a HUGE key to any weight loss routine is a proper diet.  I'm not going to advocate any particular program as eating sensibly will most likely do the trick for a while.  Don't focus hugely on the scale, though...keep an eye on things like your waistline and how your clothes fit.  You'll start seeing noticeable changes in those before you see huge changes in weight.  Also, keep in mind you will also have more energy and feel more alert with a good fitness/eating routine.  Take note of those changes as well.


----------



## Rabbit (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey thanks for the advice. I did go for a walk today and it did feel good. 

I can't believe I let myself get so out of shape. Ugh. 

Anyway, I will take what you have said into consideration. 

I am a vegetarian and I noticed I eat too much pasta and too much bread. So I'm cutting those out of my diet and sticking to fruit, grains, soy protein and veggies. I can't deny myself bread once in a while though or I'd probably go crazy.


----------



## SnowMedic (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi there!

Fitness is a huge part of getting into shape but more then that diet is ultra important, as already said.  I would seriously consider getting dietary help and the pounds will drop off before you know it.  June is plenty of time and you would be shocked at the potential transformation by that time.  I'm also not a huge advocate for a particular program but do like the simplicity of a Weight Watchers program.  Have you ever considered? Best of luck with whatever you choose to do.  Cheers,

SM


----------



## robbaN28 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey Rabbit!

When it comes to loosing weight there are a lot of different ways to do it.
I'll tell you about my experience.

I used to play hockey and I got injured last summer during the off-season. I gained 45 lbs and I was up to 235 lbs. I kept eating the same amount of unhealthy food without exercise. The only people that can really notice that you've gained weight or lost weight are the people around you. I have EXTREMELY open friends so they told me that I had a gut. I'm used to being top-notch fit so this really destroyed me. But, I'm glad they told me so that I could start fitness again. 

I started off with a complete change of my diet. NO more sodas, juice, sugar powered foods, or anything like that! I stopped for a complete sugar diet for 2 months. A sugar diet is when you completely cut off from the necessary extra sugars in beverages and foods. 
So here is what my daily diet looked like:
Morning:
-Fruits. This could either be a fruit cocktail or a protein shake. If I had my protein shake, it would be my complete breakfast. A protein shake will wake you up like coffee, does. Well at least it did for me
-Cereal. Usually Corn Flakes, since you can control the sugar amount in that. 

Snack: 
- I'd have a banana, apple, orange. Something that just kept me not hungry and not full.

Lunch:
- Fruit again.
- Salad which would be 60%-75% of my lunch
- The rest would be potatoes, the boiled kind, and a piece of meat. Most likely chicken, due to the white meat.

Snack:
- Fruit again

Dinner:
- I would eat fish. Buy a nice piece of salmon and then grill it or fry it on the pan with fat free butter. 
- Potatoes
- Some good sauce
- Salad

Later at night, snack:
- Fruit or a shake. 

What you have to remember is that I drank around 2-4 liters of water a day. Just to clean my system, keep me hydrated, and the most important of all; IT WAS HEALTHY.

I did that for about 2 months and then decided to get a gym membership. Then I was down to about 210 lbs. 
Now I run as much as I can and do a lot of weight and resistance training. 

You just got to keep moving and not eat excessive amount of food. You can't starve yourself either.  Go for a walk or run every day and you'll see results within weeks! It will make you feel better; more energized, clearer in the head, all sorts of good feelings. Most of all; it will make you push yourself harder!
For women. I would do little weight in a lot of reps. Or just get a work out "rubber band" and do resistance training. It will burn like none other! But you'll learn to love it!

I did play junior and semi-pro hockey, so I got most of my weight loss plans from old work out coaches. 

Try it and see if it helps for you! You got nothing to loose but a few lbs  

There are also numerous websites out there that will help you out. Also, for your phone, there are applications that will help you!

Good luck and let me know how it goes!

Right now I'm at 208 with 19% body fat. It's working great for me so I hope it works awesome for you!


----------



## robbaN28 (Apr 20, 2010)

One more thing. Let me give you my protein shake recipe:

1- Small-Medium Banana
4- Whole Frozen Strawberries (Or other fruits)
4- Whole UNSALTED Macadamia(sp?) Nuts (You can get the salted, but just wash them for a couple seconds in cold water and they will work just fine)
3/4 Scoup of Whey Protein (EAS)- There are other Whey Proteins out there, just make sure its around Whey 80. You can buy a 2lbs of this at Walmart for about $12. It will last you about 3-4 months.
1- Orange. Cut in half and only use one half.
9- Ice cubes. Or just have a full glass of crushed ice. I'd recommend the crushed ice, it's easier for the mixer and you won't have huge pieces just laying around in the shake.
1/4 Cup of Low Fat Vanilla Yogurt.

Doesn't matter how you mix this. I've tried different fruits and it's actually fun to mix and try different drinks.

Once again, let me know how it goes!


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Apr 20, 2010)

You aren't going to build much strength or lose much weight with 8 lb weights, and it's not going to be helpful as an EMT. A stretcher with a patient can easily weight 300 lbs. That doesn't mean you need to be able to squat 300 (I'm nowhere close), but it does mean you should aim for something higher than 8, or whatever your medicine ball weighs. It's hard to give exact numbers without knowing your experience level or what your body looks like, but even as a female newbie, you should be able to at least squat 45 (that's the bar).
There is only a handful of exercises that you should need to go as low as 8 pounds on  and you don't have any ability to progress in weight. Join a gym and use the heavier weights there.  I'd recommend a personal trainer as well, especially if you're brand new to lifting. If joining a gym isn't an option, you're going to lose more weight jogging/running/doing other forms of cardio at least 30 minutes a day/6 days a week than using 8 lb weights for anything. Like someone else mentioned, there are a few bodyweight exercises you can do, but heavy weights in a gym are the best if you want to gain strength (and they raise your metabolic rate and help with weight loss).

If you want to do more research, www.stumptuous.com is a great site for women's lifting.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Apr 20, 2010)

robbaN28 said:


> For women. I would do little weight in a lot of reps. Or just get a work out "rubber band" and do resistance training. It will burn like none other! But you'll learn to love it!



I couldn't figure out how to edit my post, but this is not good advice for someone who said they want to lose weight and build strength. People do that the same way (heavy weights, low reps) no matter what their sex is. Low weight high reps is for people who a) want to build endurance or b) believe stereotypical nonsense.


----------



## robbaN28 (Apr 20, 2010)

Aerin-Sol said:


> I couldn't figure out how to edit my post, but this is not good advice for someone who said they want to lose weight and build strength. People do that the same way (heavy weights, low reps) no matter what their sex is. Low weight high reps is for people who a) want to build endurance or b) believe stereotypical nonsense.



Aerin-Sol,

If you think I'm stereotyping, then you have understood me completely wrong. I'm not too familiar with the different trainings when it comes to male or female. I've just read that for muscle mass it's low reps with a lot of weight and for lean muscles it's lots of reps and low weight. I would think that you'd build strength either way. 
A lot of the females that I've worked out with tend to use the rubber band for the resistance training, that's just my experience.
I might be completely wrong. In that case, I apologize. I was just trying to help out from my experience.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 21, 2010)

If I repeat anything anyone else said sorry. 

Ok, this is a topic I know a huge amount of information about. Here is a little background. I'm a 24 year old female, and between Jan 09 and Jan 10 I lost over 100lbs through diet and exercise. Since then I've been focusing on strength training because I'm testing for fire. 

Here are a few key things. 

1. Losing weight is all about diet. Period. If you want to lose weight you need to have at least a rough idea of how many calories you burn in a day and how many you consume. In order to lose weight you need to burn more than you consume. This can be achieved through diet alone, or by adding exercise.  

Example: A person burns 2400 cals a day, they eat 2700. They will gain weight. A person burns 2400 cals a day, they eat 2000. They will lose weight. A person burns 2400 cals a day + 400 cals from exercise, and they eat 2400. They will lose weight. 

There are 6-8 free websites available to help you track calories. PM me if you want to know what they are. 

2. Any food in excess will make you gain fat. Fat, carbs and protein all have equal ability to cause fat gain. One does not have more power to make you gain fat than the other. All 3 are necessary to be healthy. Cutting out one will not help you lose fat unless it causes a reduction in your overall calorie intake. 

Carbs do not magically turn into fat after a certain time of night. Do not believe the "don't eat carbs at night" crap. It's not true. I promise. 

3. Don't think of changes you make as "dieting". You aren't dieting, you are revising your diet to make it healthier. You can eat anything you want as long as it fits into your daily plan. It is not about depriving yourself, it's about making it all fit. Trust me, I'm sitting here eating a 3 serving size bowl of ice cream, and it totally fits into my diet. 

4. Cardio is not necessary for fat loss. It can help increase how many calories you burn in a day, but it's not necessary. If you don't like it, don't do it. If you do, google High intensity interval training. 

5. Working out is working out. There is no difference between females and males. We can do all the same stuff and train the same way. 

6. Just because you don't feel sore the next day doesn't mean it didn't work. 

7. Lift heavy. Low weight high rep is for endurance or because you've been reading Cosmo. You won't get big or bulky on accident. It just doesn't happen like that. Especially in females. 

8. Follow that link Aerin-Sol posted. It's good. You may also want to look into a book called "The New Rules of Lifting for Women", it has a lot of very good information in it. 

That is all I can think of right now, although I'm sure I will think of more later.


----------



## DaniGrrl (May 7, 2010)

I just wanted to add something to the food front: Denial is the enemy. The minute you decide not to eat a particular type of food, you've made it more valuable to your subconscious.  You should not cut out bread and pasta, that's a really unhealthy fad, especially for a vegetarian. Change to whole grain pastas and breads and brown rice, you're getting a lot more nutrition per bite than with white grains and you won't be depriving yourself of foods you love. If you eliminate the stuff you like, you're more likely to "cheat", get down on yourself, and give up. It's a nasty cycle, avoid it like the plague.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (May 7, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> I You should not cut out bread and pasta, that's a really unhealthy fad, especially for a vegetarian.



Uh what?


----------



## clibb (May 12, 2010)

Here are a couple of good websites that you can read about weight training and the differences between women and men. YES, there are differences. Aerin-Sol is going to tell me that I'm stereotyping, but I'm not.

http://www.teamflex.com/build_muscle/womens_workout.asp - - - Great website when it comes to explaining the differences between women and men. How the muscles groups work and the different places they are when comparing men to women. 


http://www.changingshape.com/resources/articles/workout-for-women.asp - - - This is a good one when it comes to motivation. It seems like you want to work out at home. This is a pretty good website when it comes to showing you what "every day" activities help you burn fat and how.


http://womenshealth.about.com/cs/exercise/a/fitnessplantips.htm
http://www.nydailynews.com/lifestyl...ut_for_an_hour_to_avoid_gaining_weight_n.html


This explains Aerin-Sol's argument when it comes to that women shouldn't just work for lean muscles.
http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=56233


I'm a man, but I was 235 when I first got back to the US. In the first 2 months of working out and cutting back on all sugars, I lost 45 lbs. Now I'm back up to 210, but that extra weight is not fat. You have a lot of great people on here when it comes to information about working out so just ask and they'll help!

Good luck and let me know how it goes.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (May 14, 2010)

clibb said:


> Here are a couple of good websites that you can read about weight training and the differences between women and men. YES, there are differences. Aerin-Sol is going to tell me that I'm stereotyping, but I'm not.



Difference between "men and women are physically different" and "oh, you're a girl? then you need to do low weight, high reps"


Oh, and I like your link: "women need to be strong to lift their babies" lol!


----------



## Aidey (May 14, 2010)

clibb said:


> Here are a couple of good websites that you can read about weight training and the differences between women and men. YES, there are differences. Aerin-Sol is going to tell me that I'm stereotyping, but I'm not.
> 
> http://www.teamflex.com/build_muscle/womens_workout.asp - - - Great website when it comes to explaining the differences between women and men. How the muscles groups work and the different places they are when comparing men to women.



I refuse to read any of the other links after reading the sheer idiocy expressed in this one. 

Fitness goals are unique the the person! It has nothing to do with gender. 



> The high reps in each set will tone and firm the already existing  muscles          instead of building more muscle mass. The weight is kept fairly  light          to prevent any increase in size in the muscle. The more lean  muscle mass          you have the more body fat you will burn during the day and even  while          you are asleep. However, if you build up the muscle underneath  the fat          layer, the muscle will only push out the fat and make you look  bigger          instead of burning it off and make you lose in size and inches.  This is          the reason the repetitions need to be high enough not to build  bigger          muscles.



SERIOUSLY?! 

"Tone" is a musical term, it has no place in weight lifting. 

You can't build lean muscle without increasing muscle mass. They're the same thing. 

The only way to increase muscle mass is to lift heavy and eat. You have to challenge your muscles and give them the fuel they need to grow. 

Women don't get bulky on accident, it just doesn't happen. 

If you build muscle and it "pushes out the fat" here is a novel idea...LOSE THE FAT! 

*facepalm*


----------



## trackcheetah (May 24, 2010)

**



Rabbit said:


> I'd really like to lose weight and gain muscle before starting class in June. I know it's only a few months away, but I'm willing to be reasonable and work hard to at least start on the path of getting in shape.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas what I can do with the weights I have. I've been trying to do weight training but I never feel it the next day so I must be doing something wrong.
> 
> ...



Its 75% nutrition and 25% exercise. The saying 'you are what you eat' is basically true. (for most people anyway, there are some lucky buggers out there). 

If your doing weights and not feeling anything - increase the weight. Alot of women have the wrong idea about weights - as long as you are eating the right food, doing cardio and the right reps you wont bulk up, you will lean down. Try sets of 12, 10, 8, 6 and then 12 again. Its super hard. Switch it up every few weeks. between 12, 10, 8 and 6 rest for a minute or two until your muscles feel refreshed. Increase weights each set. Last two reps of each set you should be struggling. Last set of 6 you will probably feel buggered after 2 reps the first few times. With the last set of 12, do not rest between 6 and 12. (drop the weight you use for 6 and pick up the weight u first started with) haha you will look very silly when doing this. Lifting only 4 kgs or something and looking like your dying but it is super good. Just do the basic exercises, bicep curls, shoulder press, chest press, skull crushes etc. Nothing too hard that will get you all tangled  

With cardio its hard to tell as i dont really know your fitness. Walking is good, but i would recommend switching it up a bit. A good way to get fit fast is interval training. Simple programme - well once u get use to it. Kills ya, but worth it. Do you have access to a treadmill? Start 5 minute warm up. Increase speed to a running pace you feel comfortable with, run 3 min, increase incline up a fair bit (so your running up a hill) and run 2 and half minutes, drop incline again and run for 3mins. Do it until roughly 20mins is up and then a 5min cool down. You can change speeds and incline to how you feel or how hard you want to push yourself. That a 2 times a week, a simple r20min run and a walking session will be really good. When you do high intensity workouts such as running rather than the walking your body continues to burn calories alot longer after exercise compared to walking. 

Remember nutrition is very important when your training. Make sure you have good intake of protein especially if you are training quite often. Carbs are fine, dont cut them out completely just dont eat lots and lots of them. Eating is very much trial and error. What works for me may not work for you.  Hope ive helped a little bit. Havent been a personal trainer for years but still remember a thing or two. 

Best of luck with your goals


----------



## DT4EMS (May 26, 2010)

Looks like you had several good "tips" offered. Let me toss a couple more........

I love to exercise..........but that's now.........not "then". When I started in EMS I was sitting in a chair at the station eating some chips and drinking a Mtn Dew. A senior medic came in and said "that crap will catch up with you"......... I laughed and shrugged it off.

A few years later I had some pictures taken and couldn't believe how much weight I gained.

So....... I started lifting weights......slowly but stuck with it.

Now the last two ambulance bases I worked at I even brought my own equipment in and left it there. You don't have to go to the extreme of bringing in a bench and a bunch of weights but...........

Go buy a pair of 15 or 20lb dumbbells...............


Get up every morning a few minutes early. Look at your self in the mirror to get motivated.....

Get on the floor and do as many push-ups as you can.
Then do as many sit-ups or crunches as you can
Then do as many air squats as you can.

WRITE IT DOWN

Do this cycle 3 times.......now you are ready to start your day. Pay attention to what you eat.

Then in the evenings you can do a circuit routine with your dumbbells.

There are several examples on the internet for routines. The body responds well to CHANGE.


----------



## iu2baiw (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello ...i came across your post and seen you was trying to lose some weight...i have lost 135lbs since sept 4th 2009 ...(i started at 360lbs 56" waist to now i'm 225lbs and waist 38") 

the way i did it was pretty much "ALL OUT" @ 42yrs old too ..
You need to burn more calories then you intake  to do this the quickest and easiest (yea right) way you willl need to do cardio in morning and in the evening and also doing weight trainer..

first month is hardest but i bet you drop 30lbs first month..

One thing that i seen at the gym was half hearted efforts ....i must get past i'm fat and leave the fat on the floor at the gym...I wore bleeding blisters when i first started running ...but it'll pass...

Start a Journal and plan your workouts before the next day..it'll make you accountable..i would carry the tablet with me in the gym ..i picked my workouts from Muscle & strength website... 
http://www.muscleandstrength.com/

start using calorie counter (this will show you calories and fat you eating now) i use this when i started now i just know ..
http://www.livestrong.com/   you can pay for gold memebership but i just used the free basic one.

write it down like this ..

Squats (no weight) 5 X 20 =100  5 sets of 20 times 

GET OUT OF YOUR COMFORT ZONE ITS THE ONLY WAY ...DROP EVERYTHING WHITE..WHITE BREAD/WHITE RICE/WHITE POTATOES/NO POP/NOTHING BATTERED OR FRIED/NO FAST FOOD........EAT 5-6 300 Calorie Meals through out the day

"Nothing worth doing is easy or everyone would be doing it"

Set small goals they will add up ...join a gym and start running ...i run outside now ...4 miles every other day.

Good luck god bless


----------



## EMT012 (Jun 7, 2010)

Another good form of Strength training and it involves virtually NO equipment is Isometrics or Calisthenics...

Food intake is always essential to a good workout program. Walking is the best form of exercise, running is great for ya, and for those of us EMS we all know that the bending, squatting, picking up, and pushing and pulling does wonders for exercise alone!! (uh I mean when your assisting patients and stretchers)

All you need is 10-30 minutes a day...

I just got back into running (it's been over 3 years about) so right now I'm just doing 2 miles (timed) and working my way back up. I try to go at least once a week (since my schedule is busy) however are going for 4 miles twice a week soon, and 6 miles within the next couple months, and 8-10+ within 6 months (hey it's a goal!) plus all my other physical activities! 
Just my two cents...


----------

